# Help with Spanish Translation



## rhale1 (Aug 9, 2002)

I'm working on an award that needs to be translated into Spanish. I have some knowledge of Spanish and used an AppleScript translator to do the rest. Could anyone check out my translation and see if I can make something better?

Thanks!

English:


> Certificate of Achievement
> August 2002
> 
> We hereby present this Certificate in honor and recognition of your hard work and participation in the Parent Training Program.
> ...



Spanish:


> Certificado del Logro
> Agosto 2002
> 
> Presentamos por este medio este certificado en honor y el reconocimiento de su trabajo dure y participación en el Programa De Entrenamiento Del Padre.
> ...


----------



## Dusky (Aug 9, 2002)

Reconocimiento de Logros
Agosto del 2002

Le presentamos por este medio este certificado en honor y reconocimiento a su ardua labor durante su participacion en el _Programa De Entrenamiento Para Padres_.

Felicidades!
Note:  Put an accent mark over the first letter "a" in "ardua"...  over the letter "o" in "participacion"...  and don't forget to add an upside-down exclamation mark before "felicidades".

Translated into English...

Achievement Award
August of 2002

We hereby present this certificate in honor and acknowledgement of your arduous labor during your participation in the _Parent Training Program_.  

Congratulations!


----------



## rhale1 (Aug 9, 2002)

Thank you so much.


----------

